# Crypt Ferruginea spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I had alot of trouble growing this guy for some reason, i decided to replant it in an all peat substrate. Its been growing well ever since, this is my first flower for this species. I really like the leaves on this one as well. Not sure if it would of opened up more if i waited longer, but it was like this for 4 days or so.


















Thanks for looking


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool looking spathe and a nice foliar crypt! Keep up the pictures and good work!


----------

